# Denny headshots!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Recent confo/condition shot (with my little point and shoot camera)


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

He has a pretty face!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!! 

Being the holder and photographer can be hard though... haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Denny is oh so handsome. I think the pictures came out great for being the photographer and the handler.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures, Allie!
He looks SOOO much better than when you first got him!

I love the avatar pic, as well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you lovely ladies!! You made my day!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's sooooo pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's such a cutie pie!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wowee!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I <3 the 3rd one


----------



## Jettie (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the same bridle and its the best bridle I have ever seen!
Your horse is very stunning! LOVE his ears!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He is so gorgeous. -swoon- What a stunner.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe you guys are so awesome!! I heart my Denny.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

have a look the chinese horse ,


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry.. what?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cute picture....


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

He's beyond beautiful!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! You are very kind


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i love how he totally poses


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

awhh hes so cute. I'm such a succkerr for chestnuts!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, you two!!  I loves my boy


----------

